
Show HN: Bring VSCode's IntelliSense hint to GitHub - pd4d10
https://github.com/pd4d10/octohint
======
skibz
This is great. I look forward to using it day-to-day. Also seems worth
suggesting as an addition to Refined GitHub?

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-
github](https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-github)

------
tarr11
Does it work across files, or with npm modules, like vscode?

~~~
pd4d10
Really good suggestion. It is not supported yet, would be implemented in the
future. Thanks!

